# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητειται κλουβα....

## Eliccaios

Οπως λεω και στον τιτλο ζητειται μια κλουβα για μπατζι οπιος μπορει να δωρησει με πμ η τηλ *************.

----------

